# Minn Kota



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Those Marinco plugs are garbage as has been well documented on here.
Do yourself a favor and ditch any version of them and get a Battery Tender plug.
That may not solve the turning issue but it will solve the plug going to hell fast.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

finbully said:


> Those Marinco plugs are garbage as has been well documented on here.
> Do yourself a favor and ditch any version of them and get a Battery Tender plug.
> That may not solve the turning issue but it will solve the plug going to hell fast.


Will do. My only issue is I have an ankona Native suv 17 n anythihg under the front deck is a bitch to work on, no front hatch. So I figured this out after but I can’t even put the nut under the receptical on the new plug, old one didn’t hve it. So I gotta figure that out too.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Control board


----------



## Skeetershick_c4 (12 mo ago)

Had a similar issue when I was out with family about 2 months ago. I had to replace the motherboard. Way cheaper than a new one but still not a small bill.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Great that’s what I was hoping to avoid


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep looks like you fried your board.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Great. Any one got any tricks for getting that nut I can’t reach on the plug receptical?


----------



## woodduck (Oct 7, 2019)

Make sure to use a 50 amp breaker going to it to prevent any surges and possibly this issue.


----------



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fried a board in my powerdrive v2 a couple months ago, lucked out got it workin again but ordered a new one and changed it out, the place I got it from in ga told me they sell about 150 boards a week , and some of the newer minn kota stuff just isnt available, at a buck 70 a board I wish this was a problem they would address.
mine is 10 yrs old so I guess Im lucky


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Before you do anything.. make a point of contacting the manufacturer directly for assistance... I'm running Minn Kota in hard service and they've been super the few times I've contacted them... As far as your power plug goes - do it right even if it hurts or is difficult... Power plugs cause the most trouble on any trolling motor that I'm aware of - regardless of brand... Can't recommend Battery Tender plugs enough and right next to this thread I've posted a photo of my installation on this thread...https://www.microskiff.com/threads/minn-kota-mkr-26-plug-and-receptacle.104715/#post-999771


----------

